# Hugh Martin on Christ the surety of the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2021)

... Christ undertakes the work of Calvary, the death of the cross, for His people, because He stands towards them in the relation of a surety — a surety on their behalf to the offended Lawgiver and Judge. Be it so: but what shall justify His occupying that relation? What renders it fit, proper, righteous, that He should be accepted as standing in that relation towards them, and in that relation suffering for them? To this also it is not difficult to reply. He is their surety, because He is their substitute. He acts _on their behalf, _because He stands _in their room. _One only question now remains; and there can be no possibility, as there should be no inducement, to evade it. The relation of a substitute justifies the suretyship; what shall justify the substitution? ...

His substitution is a good reason for His suretyship. Covenant oneness is, if possible, a still better reason for His substitution. For now is the _vicariousness _of His sacrifice not merely brought to light, but vindicated. It is not merely true that He suffers for us; it is also true that we suffer in Him. And the latter of these propositions justifies the truth and righteousness of the former. He is substituted _for us, _because He is one _With us _—identified with us, and we with Him. ...

For more, see Hugh Martin on Christ the surety of the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

